# Installing A Quickie Flush



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

We bought a Tornado Tank Rinser and bought all the stuff for installation but have no idea how to get to the black tank to drill the hole. Is there a topic that can help with this?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

First locate the black tank, usually under the toilet. Crawl under the camper and cut the plastic cardboard with a utility knife. You will see the tanks for the black and Grey when you stick your head in the hole you just cut. Make sure you find the black tank, I had my wife stand in the bathroom and tap the floor by the toilet. Try to mount it in the center of the tank on the side. Thats not required because cross beams get in the way, just get it as close to the center on the side and toward the level sensors as you can. Use the template with correct size hole saw and drill bits and install. I used Gorilla tape to tape up the 3 sides of the plastic cardboard I cut to access the tanks. Some use zip ties. Its really not hard, took me about 2 hours or so to put in 2 of them, one for each tank. Go for it and good luck.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

never mind battalionchief types faster than I do.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Fingers of fury.......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There a a lot of topics on this, but basically what you have to do is lower the under belly of trailer just below the black tank. The black tank is directly below the toilet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

webeopelas said:


> never mind battalionchief types faster than I do.


Wow...beat me too. dem's some FAST fingers.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WAAAAAAAA Pow!!!!!!!


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response! What are the zip ties for?

Is lowering the bottom easier than cutting the hole? How do you lower it?


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Cari said:


> Thanks for the quick response! What are the zip ties for?
> 
> Is lowering the bottom easier than cutting the hole? How do you lower it?


Some folks just use the zip ties to hold the underside together after cutting through it. Batt cheif has the better idea.

You can take the bottom down, just take out all 300 gazillion screws and then have fun putting it back up, making sure to get the same screw back in the same hole to avoid puncturing something with a screw that may be too long for that spot.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just cut 3 sides, make a door. Make it big enough to work in. Mines 3'x3'. Leave the hinged part toward the front so the wind never pulls down on the door, only pushes it up. Gorilla taped mine a couple years ago and it aint fell off yet.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I pulled out the screws for probably 10'. Then you can reach in there and do it while leaving the bottom in-tact. Plus then you get the joy of getting a good view of the rats nest of wires that lies in the belly!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I think it's a better job if you take down the bottom cover and not cut a hole in it. However, it's easier on some Outbacks than others. It was only about 8-10 screws on mine and was pretty easy because the black tank is in the rear of the camper.

I did have to remove my two rear stabilizers though. But with ratchet in hand and only two easily accessible bolts on each, they came of in 5 minutes.

Good Luck


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Isn't it easier to just use a five gallon bucket with a walmart bag in it?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Isn't it easier to just use a five gallon bucket with a walmart bag in it?


Nice!!


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Just Add Dirt has a point


----------

